# Ballet class - Sharjah



## babitha (Nov 16, 2008)

Good Morning,

Could any one please give me some info on Ballet class for 5 year old in sharjah.
My five year old little girl is so desperate to join after watching Barbie cartoon, she has gone wild on the Ballet Shoes and also the costume . N ow keeps walking on her toes at home.

Please do contact me if anyone is aware of any such institue here in sharjah on or my cell 050 5688590.

Thnx,
Babitha


----------

